# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  whats the best beer/wine

## QDO1

whats the best beer / wine... gonna start a friggin argument - i can just feel it

----------


## For-Life

Best beer:
- Best value - Bohemian (cheaper than the other brown bottles and not as bad)
- Best for a hot summer day - Corona
- Best with a meal - Sleeman Honey Brown
- Best for a late night break - Heinikan

----------


## ikon44

Becks is best for every occasion:cheers:

----------


## Chairtime

Budwieser the King of Beers, but I prefer Guinness.

----------


## RGC_man

Caffreys beer is particularly relaxing.

Even cheapo white wine tastes nice after the first glass.

----------


## Spexvet

Not a wine guy-
Arbor Mist: it's cool aid for adults!:cheers: 

I don't like real "hoppy" Beer-

Yuengling traditional lager
Dos Equis amber
Foster Lager
Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale
If I'm having a bunch, Coor's extra gold.

----------


## Shwing

> Best beer:
> - Best value - Bohemian (cheaper than the other brown bottles and not as bad)
> - Best for a hot summer day - Corona
> - Best with a meal - Sleeman Honey Brown
> - Best for a late night break - Heinikan


Nuh-uh...

-best value: Lucky- $6.75 (CAD) per sixpack (vs. about $10 per six of Labatt's Blue (oh and it's made by Labatt's, right here in Edmonton...) http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/lucky-lager/10220/5283/

-best for a hot summer day- ok, not a beer, but for those chores on a hot summer afternoon= Mike's Hard Lemonade- Cool, refreshing, easy going down, and after three, I can't mow the lawn anymore :}

-best with a meal- Sleeman's Cream Ale- no contest

-best for a late night break- I don't understand, a late night break, from what?



Add a few catagories:

Favourite domestic beer.
- Kokanee (http://www.kokaneebeer.com) (a little tast of Sasha Trudeau in every glass... sorry, couldn't resist- The former Prime Minister's son died on the Kokanee glacier and his body still hasn't been recovered- noting that per their advertising, every drop is made straight from the waters of the glacier; aside from that, it is still my favourite beer).

Favourite import:
- San Miguel http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Miguel_Beer

http://www3.sympatico.ca/hambrock9/starters.html

----------


## Mikef

My favorite beer is COLD!

----------


## CME4SPECS

Moosehead, but I prefer Coors light for everyday! And yes, I drink it everday! If that's not available I'd have to agree to the COLD beer.
Tobin James has an awesome Cab and Merlot.

----------


## For-Life

> Nuh-uh...
> 
> -best value: Lucky- $6.75 (CAD) per sixpack (vs. about $10 per six of Labatt's Blue (oh and it's made by Labatt's, right here in Edmonton...) http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/lucky-lager/10220/5283/
> 
> -best for a hot summer day- ok, not a beer, but for those chores on a hot summer afternoon= Mike's Hard Lemonade- Cool, refreshing, easy going down, and after three, I can't mow the lawn anymore :}
> 
> -best with a meal- Sleeman's Cream Ale- no contest
> 
> -best for a late night break- I don't understand, a late night break, from what?


Bohemian generally stays in the same price range ;)

Also, Mike's Hard?  That is a girls drink :P

A late night break, like just sitting back late in the night

----------


## coda

Now that I'm back in the SF area - Lagunitas or Moylans (IPA of course)

Murph's if I'm not in Ireland, Guiness if I am.

Love me a good Shandy when it's hot, there's a place on Nantucket called 'The Brotherhood' that makes a Lager and Lime that is just beyond belief.  I've tried to copy it for years and have yet to achieve the appropriate level of sublime.

In Oz it's got to be a Coopers.

When in Boston it's a Tremont Ale (it's good but I drink it cause a friend's brother started the company).

When travelling I drink the most local microbrew I can find.

Maker's Mark on the rocks.

Beefeater and tonic, if it's really warm replace the lime with sprig of mint.

Right now Kahn Syrah ('00 or '01) would be in my glass all the time if I could afford it.  Unless I was looking for something a little lighter then it would be Sanford Pinot Noir.

----------


## Spexvet

> ...I prefer Coors light for everyday! ...


So you don't like the taste of beer?

----------


## CME4SPECS

My tastes are just different than yours.

----------


## Shwing

Well, I know this should go without saying, but as far as value goes (my comment about Lucky beer), regardless of all else, I can say with a straight face I got Lucky ....

----------


## spartus

> whats the best beer / wine... gonna start a friggin argument - i can just feel it


Since dividing into categories is what the cool kids seem to be doing:

Cheap: Corona (not that I'm fond of it, it's pretty affordable and available e-v-e-r-y-w-h-e-r-e). 

Second choice, though it may be a regional: Henry Weinhardt's. Tastes decent, looks expensive--a perfect party "stealth beer". A few years back, when it was _really_ cheap ($6-7.00 for a 12-pack), we'd buy a few 12s, stick 'em in the top of the fridge for the moochers that'd inevitably show up empty-handed, and hide the good stuff elsewhere. I highly recommend stealth beers.

Hot summer day: Pacifico. It's like Corona, but not as skunky. It's almost sweet, in its way. And it goes down like nothin'. Yummy.

With a Meal: None, really. I'm eating _or_ I'm drinking. Not both at once, usually.

Preferred: Ales and stouts. In no particular order of preference, Newcastle, Bass, Caffrey's, Sam Smith's Nut Brown, Smithwick's (tastes better in Kilkenny than from a bottle), Guinness, Fuller's ESB (London Pride's harder to find), and so on. Foster's Special Bitter (the green can) is surprisingly good. Not too fond of Murphy's -- a particularly bad pint in London sticks with me to this day. Beamish seems to be less common these days than a few years back, but it's never wowed me--no big loss.

Hmm...Rasputin Imperial Stout is pretty, um, strong. Red Hook is a macro-micro-brewery in Washington, and they make some pretty good stuff. Their double stout is, for some reason, is mixed with Starbuck's Coffee.

My current favorite is Chimay Red. Spec-friggin'-tacular.

----------


## Jim Schafer

My favorite beers

1. a tie Warsteiner and Pilsner Urqel
1c just about an Belgian white
2. Great Lakes Breweries Dortmunder 
3. Dunedin Red Head Ale
4. Moosehead 
5. Labatts

and favorite beer to drink while chill'n and grill'n....*Old Milwaukee!*

Favorite wine...
a French one....Kronebourg 17something, oooops, I guess that is a French beer....but it is the best thing I drank in France.

Yellow Tail Shirraz

----------


## Lewy

As long as it has a reasonable alcohol content, anything! Rather partial to Marstons Pedigree or Theakstons Old Perculiar. Also from the local Morrison's there is a Summer Glory which has a hint of peach petals and not forgetting banana bread beer. As for wine you can't beat a good Australian Merlot or an Eiswein from Germany.

Lewy

----------


## coda

I missed the low brow, 'hanging out in the desert blowing stuff up' (or grilling or fishing or whatever _you_ do on your lost weekends), pick.  It's a no brainer really.  

*Tecate*, tastes the same on ice or at 90 F after sitting in the shade under the car all day.

----------


## finklstiltskin

Wine - Mad Dog 20/20

Beer - Blue Label Beast

----------


## rsandr

> whats the best beer / wine... gonna start a friggin argument - i can just feel it


Beer-Grolsh/Stella
Wine-anything as long as its over 12%
Whisky-Grants/Jim Beam

----------


## Chairtime

An ice-cold pint of Strongbow does the trick!

----------


## Lynne

Fosters - anytime

Heferweisen (? spelling) with a slice of lemon in the heat of summer

A shandy when in England

Strongbow cider

I used to like Pimms No. 1 - havent seen that for years and years!  Don't even know if they have it Stateside.

White Zin - I know, a girl's drink, but then, I am an elderly girl!!

Mai Tai

And of course, ice cold Adam's Ale!!:cheers:

----------


## QDO1

*Just drinking*:

Beer - london Pride
Lager - Becks
Cider - Scrumpy
Redwine - Anything big and tasty - usually Shiraz, Australian. Or a Barollo 
Whitewine - cold crisp dry chardonay - Australian

*Eating:*
Depends on the dish, can be quite choosy on wine with food!

----------


## EyeManFla

Mad Dog 20/20 - The stuff that dreams are made of!:cheers:

----------


## Maria

Jacob's Creek! The best Australian wine ever.

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Beer: Any local brewed beer and yes WA and OR have lots to choose from.

Wine: Reds are best.  Just had a small batch OR Pinot Noir that only produced 212 cases each year.  Oh my God!  That was yummy!

----------

